# Really trying not to be...



## Catmumof4

So I'm on baby number 7, I have 5 girls 1 boy currently and me and my whole family were so so desperate for another boy, but it's a girl. 
I always thought gender disappointment wasn't really a thing but I have cried so many times over it. And the jealousy is so real when I hear other people are having boys! I feel like an awful person! The bond isn't really happening either which isn't helping. Don't really know what to do!


----------



## Katiedw21

I'm sorry hun I know exactly how you feel honestly! I have 6 boys 1 girl and pregnant with another boy. Every time since my fourth I've been so sad and disappointed I so desperately wanted another girl and get a little jealous when some one has a girl. It does fade, but I always feel that I missed out of having another one and my daughter never got a sister but it is what it is and I guess God is the only one who knows why I need 7 boys lol hang in there hun, feel those feelings it is ok to feel that way


----------



## Catmumof4

Thank you so so much for replying, I'm so sorry your in the same boat but at the same time it's nice to know how I feel is normal! I'm super struggling to find a name for her aswell! That doesn't help matters much really! Xx


----------



## Katiedw21

Catmumof4 said:


> Thank you so so much for replying, I'm so sorry your in the same boat but at the same time it's nice to know how I feel is normal! I'm super struggling to find a name for her aswell! That doesn't help matters much really! Xx


Yeah we're struggling with a name as well, after making 6 boys already it feels impossible to come up with another one! If it were a girl I could name her so easily!


----------



## Catmumof4

Katiedw21 said:


> Yeah we're struggling with a name as well, after making 6 boys already it feels impossible to come up with another one! If it were a girl I could name her so easily!

If we had a boy he would be called Jack.

I think we have settled on Rosie and since that I feel I can bond slightly better with her x


----------

